# [SOLVED] issues with printing on rpi3

## rican-linux

I am trying to get up gentoo as a print server on a RPI3. I have cups installed and I have my printer connected.

```
rican-linux@gentoo-rpi3 ~ $ lpstat -a

Envy4500 accepting requests since Sun Sep 11 18:38:37 2016

```

However none of my print jobs are working. I see the traffic on tcpdump so I know there is network connectivity. Yet I am seeing this error,

```
rican-linux@gentoo-rpi3 ~ $ lpstat -p Envy4500 -l

printer Envy4500 is idle.  enabled since Sun Sep 11 18:38:37 2016

   Filter failed

```

I am seeing this in the cupp/error_logs

```
rican-linux@gentoo-rpi3 ~ $ cat /var/log/cups/error_log |grep 'Job 12'

E [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Job stopped due to filter errors; please consult the error_log file for details.

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] The following messages were recorded from 18:37:54 to 18:37:54

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Adding start banner page "none".

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Queued on "Envy4500" by "root".

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Auto-typing file...

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Request file type is text/plain.

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] File of type text/plain queued by "root".

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Adding end banner page "none".

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] time-at-processing=1473644274

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] 4 filters for job:

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] texttopdf (text/plain to application/pdf, cost 32)

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] pdftopdf (application/pdf to application/vnd.cups-pdf, cost 66)

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] gstoraster (application/vnd.cups-pdf to application/vnd.cups-raster, cost 99)

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] hpcups (application/vnd.cups-raster to printer/Envy4500, cost 0)

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] job-sheets=none,none

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] argv[0]="Envy4500"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] argv[1]="12"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] argv[2]="root"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] argv[3]="test"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] argv[4]="1"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] argv[5]="finishings=3 number-up=1 job-uuid=urn:uuid:6f25e39e-8737-3a1b-498a-f9a4e542c131 job-originating-host-name=localhost date-time-at-creation= date-time-at-processing= time-at-creation=1473644274 time-at-processing=1473644274 document-name-supplied=test"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00012-001"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/run/cups"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[8]="HOME=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[9]="PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[10]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@gentoo-rpi3"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[11]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/2.1.3"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[12]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[13]="USER=root"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[14]="CUPS_MAX_MESSAGE=2047"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[15]="CUPS_SERVER=/run/cups/cups.sock"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[16]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[17]="IPP_PORT=631"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[18]="CHARSET=utf-8"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[19]="LANG=en_US.UTF-8"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[20]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/Envy4500.ppd"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[21]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=128m"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[22]="CONTENT_TYPE=text/plain"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[23]="DEVICE_URI=socket://192.168.255.93:9100"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[24]="PRINTER_INFO=Envy4500"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[25]="PRINTER_LOCATION="

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[26]="PRINTER=Envy4500"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[27]="PRINTER_STATE_REASONS=none"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[28]="CUPS_FILETYPE=document"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[29]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-raster"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[30]="AUTH_I****"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/texttopdf (PID 23620)

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/pdftopdf (PID 23621)

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/gstoraster (PID 23622)

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Started filter /usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups (PID 23623)

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Started backend /usr/libexec/cups/backend/socket (PID 23624)

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: +connecting-to-device

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Looking up \"192.168.255.93\"...

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Page = 612x792; 9,9 to 603,783

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] hrDeviceDesc=\"ENVY 4500 series\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] prtMarkerColorantValue.1.1 = \"black ink cartridge\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] PID 23620 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/texttopdf) exited with no errors.

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] PID 23621 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/pdftopdf) exited with no errors.

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Color Manager: Calibration Mode/Off

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] WARN: not compiled with DBus support

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] WARN: not compiled with DBus support

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Color Manager: no profiles specified in PPD

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Set job-printer-state-message to "Color Manager: no profiles specified in PPD", current level=INFO

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Color Manager: ICC Profile: None

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Ghostscript command line: /usr/bin/gs -dQUIET -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -dNOINTERPOLATE -sDEVICE=cups -sstdout=%stderr -sOutputFile=%stdout -sMediaType=Plain -sOutputType=0 -r600x300 -dMediaPosition=7 -dDEVICEWIDTHPOINTS=612 -dDEVICEHEIGHTPOINTS=792 -dcupsBitsPerColor=8 -dcupsColorOrder=0 -dcupsColorSpace=17 -dcupsInteger0=2 -scupsPageSizeName=Letter -I/usr/share/cups/fonts -c \'<</.HWMargins[9.000000 9.000000 9.000000 9.000000] /Margins[0 0]>>setpagedevice\' -f -_

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[0]=\"CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[1]=\"CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[2]=\"CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/share/cups/html\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[3]=\"CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[4]=\"CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[5]=\"CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/libexec/cups\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[6]=\"CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[7]=\"CUPS_STATEDIR=/run/cups\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[8]=\"HOME=/var/spool/cups/tmp\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[9]=\"PATH=/usr/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[10]=\"SERVER_ADMIN=root@gentoo-rpi3\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[11]=\"SOFTWARE=CUPS/2.1.3\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[12]=\"TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[13]=\"USER=root\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[14]=\"CUPS_MAX_MESSAGE=2047\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[15]=\"CUPS_SERVER=/run/cups/cups.sock\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[16]=\"CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[17]=\"IPP_PORT=631\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[18]=\"CHARSET=utf-8\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[19]=\"LANG=en_US.UTF-8\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[20]=\"PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/Envy4500.ppd\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[21]=\"RIP_MAX_CACHE=128m\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[22]=\"CONTENT_TYPE=text/plain\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[23]=\"DEVICE_URI=socket://192.168.255.93:9100\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[24]=\"PRINTER_INFO=Envy4500\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[25]=\"PRINTER_LOCATION=\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[26]=\"PRINTER=Envy4500\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[27]=\"PRINTER_STATE_REASONS=none\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[28]=\"CUPS_FILETYPE=document\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[29]=\"FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=application/vnd.cups-raster\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] envp[30]=\"AUTH_INFO_REQUIRED=none\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] prtMarkerColorantValue.1.2 = \"tri-color ink cartridge\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] prtMarkerColorantValue.1.3 = \"black ink cartridge\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Unknown device: cups

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Unrecoverable error: syntaxerror in --nostringval--

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Operand stack:

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] defaultdevice

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] prtMarkerColorantValue.1.4 = \"black ink cartridge\"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Unrecoverable error: undefined in .uninstallpagedevice

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Operand stack:

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] defaultdevice

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] ATTR: marker-colors=none,none

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] ATTR: marker-names=\'\"black ink cartridge\"\',\'\"tri-color ink cartridge\"\'

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] ATTR: marker-types=ink,ink

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] ATTR: marker-levels=-1,-1

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] new_supply_state=0, change_state=ffff

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -developer-low-report

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -developer-empty-warning

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -marker-supply-low-report

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -marker-supply-empty-warning

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -opc-near-eol-report

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -opc-life-over-warning

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -toner-low-report

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -toner-empty-warning

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -waste-receptacle-almost-full-report

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -waste-receptacle-full-warning

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -cleaner-life-almost-over-report

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -cleaner-life-over-warning

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] PID 23622 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/gstoraster) exited with no errors.

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] prnt/hpcups/HPCupsFilter.cpp 565: cupsRasterOpen failed, fd = 0

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] PID 23623 (/usr/libexec/cups/filter/hpcups) stopped with status 1.

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] Hint: Try setting the LogLevel to "debug" to find out more.

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] new_state=0, change_state=ffff

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -media-empty-warning

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -door-open-report

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -media-jam-warning

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -input-tray-missing-warning

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -output-tray-missing-warning

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -marker-supply-missing-warning

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -output-area-almost-full-report

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] STATE: -output-area-full-warning

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] backendWaitLoop(snmp_fd=6, addr=0x5576812c, side_cb=0x54b9d9c8)

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] PID 23624 (/usr/libexec/cups/backend/socket) exited with no errors.

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] End of messages

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] printer-state=3(idle)

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] printer-state-message="Filter failed"

D [11/Sep/2016:18:37:54 -0700] [Job 12] printer-state-reasons=none

```

Am I missing anything?

Thanks!Last edited by rican-linux on Mon Sep 12, 2016 7:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rican-linux

I fixed the issue per this thread. Basically I remerged cups hplip ghostscript with the following USE flags,

```
net-print/cups zeroconf dbus

net-print/gutenprint cups ppds

net-print/hplip scanner
```

----------

